# EXCELLENT Article on Vaccinating Dogs!



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

This article is long overdue. I'm glad that it was also posted on FB for all to read!!!

*Lifelong Immunity – Why Vets Are Pushing Back | Dogs Naturally Magazine*


----------

